# Surrey & Sussex 17th March



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

This will be my first show 

Is anyone else going?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I am, I am! But then, you already knew that, didn't you? *grin*


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

carly87 said:


> I am, I am! But then, you already knew that, didn't you? *grin*


Oh good, I'll make sure I have my camera


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

who are you showing mcwillow?


----------



## kudagirl (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, 
I will be going to the show, i have a bsh(blue) maybe i will see you there, i will be the one with a crutch around the bsh cage.
Sue


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You make sure you do, Steve! And I'll bring my photogenic face!

Jenny, she can't say on a public thread as she'd risk disqualification.


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, I'll be there too....

Steve i'll have to come and find you and your camera, I'm bringing another girl, need a good picture for my website


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, sorry I cant say on this thread - dont want to be disqualified before I start


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lisa, remember I'm first in the cuddle queue for a certain someone!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Lisa, remember I'm first in the cuddle queue for a certain someone!


Oh, am I getting a cuddle then


----------



## lisa306 (Oct 3, 2010)

Carly, yes your 1st in the queue for cuddles, it will be nice to see you, and is herman coming? lol 

Steve you can have cuddles too, i'm sure Carly won't mind


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I will try but my youngest finishes uni for the Easter break at the weekend which means I'll have to go and pick him up


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

*joins the queue for cuddles* 

Hope you make it Lynn


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, Steve, at least I'm safe to cuddle now that I've had my yearly bath... Yes, I've been getting texts about that all day thanks to a certain someone! I shall be expecting a cuddle now.

Lisa, Herman is indeed coming! He's going to his 4 new forever homes at the Surrey and Sussex. I have to say, I don't think I'll miss him... I'd offer you a cuddle of him, but somehow I don't think you'd want to. He's smelling distinctly beery today.

Lynn, it would be lovely if you could make it. Make sure to come find me if you do!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jo, might be worth taking that post down. Rules state that it must not be advertised anywhere public which shows any particular cat is attending, otherwise they could risk disqualification. This isn't such a huge problem with the peds as they usually have different pedigree names to the pets, but it's much more obvious with the HHPs.

Not being a stickler or anything, but I'd hate for anyone to get disqualified. If the user name wasn't so obviously linked, then you could have gotten away with it, but better to be safe than sorry, methinks.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I posted that then popped out for lunch then though Shiiiiiite when i realised haha. Duly removed


----------

